# Scallop Charter PSJ?



## broberts (Oct 4, 2007)

Good afternoon. We are headed to PSJ on Wednesday. I just got notification that our scallop charter has cancelled on us due to a family emergency. Does anyone know of a good charter to look into booking? I have read about sea horse, but a little concerned about the number of people on the boat (but we may still have to book them if availability). We have never been before, so I was hoping to get more of a private trip (we have 3 kids - 10,11,12). Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll ask around.... what did you have booked...... half day for ??......


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

Inshore Charters, 850.899.9056 does scallop charters or call the Port St Joe Marina and talk with Ms Clara, she can fix you up with a captain too. Seahorse rents pontoon boats too, which you can do for your scalloping if you are a boater. We wade for them, shallow spots in the south west side of the bay. PM if you want more info, but you will need water shoes, gloves and snorkling gear if you want to go that route vs a larger charter boat with gear.


----------



## broberts (Oct 4, 2007)

We had a 5 hour trip booked and it was 400. Honestly, we are open for anything. I figured since we have never been, it would be easiest for the kids to learn from someone else (you know how parents don't know anything  )

I had thought about renting a boat, but not very familiar with the waters at all, but the advantage would be to bring along the fishing poles.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd call the one given by seloo5.... I've sent a few texts but have no guarantee when they will call back.... if its this Wednesday it may be best to lock something down... the boat rental would work, honestly just look for the hundreds of other boats but give them a fair cushion... watch the tides & drive w/caution and most importantly....have a great time with family...


----------

